# Các yếu tố quyết định đến chiều cao của bé



## embecuoi556 (19/3/21)

*Các yếu tố quyết định đến chiều cao của bé*
*1.1 Gen di truyền *

Trẻ em và trẻ sơ sinh có 3 giai đoạn phát triển chiều cao quan trọng nhất: 



Giai đoạn mang thai
Dưới 2 tuổi
Và giai đoạn trẻ dậy thì







Gen di truyền ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất khi trẻ dưới 2 tuổi. Vì thế bé trong giai đoạn này cần được bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, đặc biệt là Canxi từ trong sữa, trứng, thịt cá...Chiều cao của trẻ dưới 2 tuổi sẽ tương đương 1/2 chiều cao khi bé trưởng thành

*1.2 Bổ sung dinh dưỡng đúng giai đoạn*

Ngay từ khi còn trong bào thai, nếu bé được cung cấp đủ dinh dưỡng từ mẹ thì con sẽ sanh ra đủ cân nặng, chiều dài và đủ tháng. Còn ngược lại, trẻ sẽ yếu ớt, còi cọc, sanh non.


Giai đoạn trẻ 2 tuổi trở lên, việc bổ sung đầy đủ các vitamin, khoáng chất, đặc biệt là canxi từ Sữa sẽ là nền tảng cho việc phát triển chiều cao cho con vượt trội







*1.3 Vận động thể chất*

Vui chơi, vận động thể dục thể thao ngoài trời là bộ môn không thể thiếu trong việc hình thành chiều cao của trẻ.


Khi trẻ vui chơi ngoài trời sẽ hấp thụ được vitamin D, giúp xương cứng cáp và phát triển hơn







*1.4 Yếu tố khác*

Ngoài ra, trẻ phát triển chiều cao tốt ảnh hưởng từ nhiều yếu tố khác nhau: như ngủ đủ giấc và đúng giờ, môi trường xung quanh lành mạnh không khói bụi ô nhiễm, sẽ giúp bé sống khỏe và ít bệnh tật hơn

*Có nên cho trẻ uống sữa tăng chiều cao?*

Gen di truyền chiều cao là một ảnh hưởng nhỏ. Quan trọng nhất đó là chế độ ăn uống của trẻ từ sơ sinh cho đến lúc trưởng thành. Theo nghiên cứu cho thấy là 40% yếu tố dinh dưỡng xác định cho chiều cao của bé.








Chính vì vậy việc tăng cường, bổ sung sữa cho bé để phát triển chiều cao là vô cùng cần thiết.


Sử dụng sữa để tăng chiều cao thường xuyên giúp giảm đi tế bào hủy xương cho con có hệ cơ xương chắc khỏe. 

*Lưu ý khi chọn sữa giúp tăng chiều cao cho trẻ*

Trên thị trường ngày nay có rất nhiều dòng sữa giả mạo, sữa nhái những thương hiệu nổi tiếng, vì thế khi chọn sữa, các bậc phụ huynh nên tìm hiểu và lựa chọn dòng sữa có thương hiệu tốt về chế độ dinh dưỡng. Hiện nay, dòng sữa Aptamil Anh được mẹ săn lùng khá nhiều. Vì sữa vừa hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao, vừa cung cấp dưỡng chất DHA và các chất khoáng và là dòng sữa có công thức như sữa mẹ








Tùy thuộc vào độ tuổi mà chúng ta nên chọn đúng dòng sữa cung cấp dinh dưỡng theo từng giai đoạn.


----------



## yeuthuongvocung (22/3/21)

Gen di truyền ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất khi trẻ dưới 2 tuổi. Vì thế bé trong giai đoạn này cần được bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, đặc biệt là Canxi từ trong sữa, trứng, thịt cá...Chiều cao của trẻ dưới 2 tuổi sẽ tương đương 1/2 chiều cao khi bé trưởng thành


----------



## mattroibecon (25/3/21)

Gen di truyền ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất khi trẻ dưới 2 tuổi.


----------



## Linh Trang (25/3/21)

Chế độ dinh dưỡng của mẹ, rất quan trọng đến với chiều cao của con


----------



## Nguyễn Thu Trang (1/4/21)

Bây giờ chiều cao của trẻ thấy càng ngày càng cao hơn so với trước. Có thể là do chế độ dinh dưỡng đã tốt hơn.


----------



## trang123 (3/4/21)

Sữa mẹ cũng cực kỳ quan trọng trong quá trình phát triển của bé nữa ạ
*Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Website: https://pupama.com/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: **https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/*
Hotline: 0986123235
#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
#pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------



## Lan Anh (9/9/21)

Chăm sóc sức khoẻ, mẹ đừng quên chăm sóc cả tinh thần của con nữa nhé. Con cái tuổi nhỏ cực kỳ dễ sa ngã vào những trang web xấu, web đen, trò chơi điện tử hay mạng xã hội.
Chính vì thế mà bố mẹ hãy giúp bảo vệ tinh thần của trẻ bằng phần mềm CHẶN WEB ĐEN VAPU.
Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con. Cài đặt thời gian cho phép con dùng internet, tránh việc con dùng internet cả ngày mà mình không kiểm soát được. Thêm nữa là tính năng chụp màn hình, phần mềm sẽ chụp màn hình theo giờ đã cài đặt trong lúc con sử dụng máy tính, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email bố mẹ đã cài đặt trước đó nhờ thế mình có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì, truy cập vào đâu trong lúc sử dụng máy tính một cách tự động, rất tiện lợi.
Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có tính năng chặn những trang web đen, game online hoặc những trang web khác do chính bố mẹ chọn, để quản lý con cái, chỉ cho phép con vào các trang web lành mạnh
Và một điểm hay nữa là phần mềm có bản dùng thử cho các mẹ nào còn nhiều băn khoăn về phần mềm đó ạ. Các mẹ cứ lên mạng tìm và cải đặt bản free để trải nghiệm nhé.
Phần mềm thực sự rất có ích với cha mẹ bận rộn như chúng ta hiện nay đấy ạ


----------

